# energiser theft



## Bighair (12 April 2011)

I have just had my energiser and battery stolen, i will have to replace it but wondered if there was any ideas on prevention, police have told me that if they want it they will do anything including bolt cutters etc, thought about one to screw on wall inside filed shelter perhaps in a box ?


----------



## horserugsnot4u (12 April 2011)

I'm sorry that you have had your things stolen - I know from personal experience how sickening and upsetting it is.  I had an energiser chained through the handle which was not ideal, but it lasted about a year before the chain was cut through.  I then had a large solid metal box made with holes at the back for the wires; I weighed it down with eight concrete building blocks inside and had a padlock and hasp.  Last year, after four uneventful years I went down to find the hasp sawn through to get the padlock off and my stuff gone.  £60 padlock gone (but obviously no use without the keys) and would cost at least £50 for a good hasp plus the agricultural engineers time to fix it (he made it to my specification initially to fit everything in).  I guess I should have gone for a super high security hasp to start with, rather than just a normal heavy duty one.   Repairs, hasp and new padlock would probably cost around £200 so have not bothered.  I tend to use a portable style energiser now but maybe only for a few days or not at night - just enough for the horses to be wary of the fence and then I take it home.  Not perfect and could still get nicked but don't want to spend too much money anymore for some lowlife to come along and think they can help themselves to things I've worked jolly hard to buy.

If you do try a box to protect your things go for the very best quality with high security rating but even then the determined thief will come prepared and know there is something worth stealing if you've gone to all that trouble.


----------



## proudwilliam (12 April 2011)

Not politically correct but it would be great if the thief got a nasty shock when they try to remove the equipment say 240 volts or so.!!!


----------



## horserugsnot4u (13 April 2011)

I do believe Rutland to a metal box that does that but alas not 240V!  In these days of PC & Human Rights you'd probably be sued by 'would-be thieves' for causing them unnecessary stress and injury!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 April 2011)

As you, I became fed up with the continual thefts.  I found that the best thing,  was to hide my battery and unit,  and as far away from the point of entry,  as possible,  and then fit a knackered unit,  and a similar battery,  within plain sight.

Whilst disconnecting the unit,  which they are trying to steal,  with luck,  they'll get a serious belt from the hidden version!!  Useless batteries are easily acquired,  and if you talk nicely to your local agricultural merchants,  they may be able to source you a non working energiser.

Bloody thieves. 

Alec.


----------



## Aoibhin (13 April 2011)

afer loosing 4 energisers in 5 months we invested in a powerbox, the enegiser & battery sit inside it, you turn it on & then Boom even the external box is live too.

its legal as well marked that its live, the key is insulated for opening without a shock.
Touch wood since we got it we havde lost no more stuff but have had reports from locals that they have heard shouts some nights


----------



## Bighair (13 April 2011)

Thanks this sounds like a good idea, but i am really fed up that people can do this and leave  animals so vunerable.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (13 April 2011)

proudwilliam said:



			Not politically correct but it would be great if the thief got a nasty shock when they try to remove the equipment say 240 volts or so.!!!
		
Click to expand...

O how naughty. Please pm me how to do this


----------



## Mike007 (13 April 2011)

I used to put my fencer units in a locked metal box which acted as the earth. Mess about with the box and you get zapped through the earth return current.I used to unlock it to switch the unit off ,by jumping onto it. One of those "tool safes " would be ideal ,though I used an old galvanised feed bin.


----------



## finnywinny (13 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			As you, I became fed up with the continual thefts.  I found that the best thing,  was to hide my battery and unit,  and as far away from the point of entry,  as possible,  and then fit a knackered unit,  and a similar battery,  within plain sight.

Whilst disconnecting the unit,  which they are trying to steal,  with luck,  they'll get a serious belt from the hidden version!!  Useless batteries are easily acquired,  and if you talk nicely to your local agricultural merchants,  they may be able to source you a non working energiser.

Bloody thieves. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

My god that is BRILLIANT!!! PC or not, huge satisfaction from knowing there is a hidden power source the zap the thieving b*gg*ers. Other similar ideas fantastic to - love the comment about locals hearing shouts in the night.

I really can't tolerate it when hard working, horse loving good ppl have their stuff stolen - i could go on but would probably get fined...


----------



## Aoibhin (13 April 2011)

http://www.electricfence-online.co....vandal-proof-electrified-electric-347041.html

ther you go, expensive but cheaper than replacing the enegisers every month or so & the stress of were they safe & not straying onto the road.


----------

